# Looking to get a Meet and Greet DE/PA/NJ



## jfgold (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking to get a networking meet and greet together in Northern DE, SE PA and Southern Jersey. PM me with available days of the week/times that are good for you and I will try and set something up. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

central jersey and i am off saturday after 2 pm and all day sundays


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I am in Central NJ and weekends are good for me.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

HDEY JFGOLD! Wanted to see if your getting much response pm wise about the meet?
Didja get mine?:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm right outside of philly. Saturday after 12 noon and Sunday's are good. I'm gonna be away though the weekend of the 16-20th for the Daytona 500.


----------

